# 35 weeks. Baby kicking in my sides (FAR sides, where waist is)...Not head down?



## ex0tica

My baby girl has been moving like crazy as usual, I do feel her in all other areas like the middle of my belly and all, but lately she has been kicking more to the sides of me, like if you take your hand and run it down your armpit, down your side, she goes that far to my waist, but she ONLY does it on the right side. Im worried this could mean she is not head down like she should be, being 35 weeks I was told she was head down the last appointment (2 weeks ago) and was told she should be like that from this point on. But she has a history of switching positions the past month or two (everytime Id go in I was told she was breech, then not, then shes sitting sideways across my belly etc)
Im so scared shes sideways! I dont want to have a C section. Does the kicking on the right side mean maybe shes sideways and her legs are there, or could she be in the right position still?
I dont understand if shes head down, how could she possibly reach that far to the side, she should be kicking my upper belly/ribs then. No?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I feel the same thing like shes kicking out my right side. Don't worry she is still head down at this point there is such little room that they have no where to put there feet except out the side or in your ribs. my lo has long legs so she cant even fit her feet in my ribs anymore! babys back is all up the left side bum at the top and then bent at the waist and legs take up the rest of the space!


----------



## bananaz

She's probably still head down and just has her legs folded at the knees so that she's kicking outward instead of up, like this:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/fetal_development/week35/index.jpg


----------



## bamboo10

That's exactly where I feel my LO kick and he's head down, but sunny side up.


----------



## Honeymooner

I had exactly this same thing from 32-36 weeks, the right side and everything. That is probably the most painful place for kicks too, I felt like she was bruising my insides. 

Every single dr visit confirmed head down but they are still having a bit of room at that stage so they can do amazing things! And I would get a dr. confirmation and then less than an hour later get those kicks, so it's not like she had quickly flipped around.


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

My baby is head down and engaged. Ready to pop! And always has her feet dug into my right side just like you described..


----------



## Ems77

I had a 4D scan on the 14th and she is head down. She kicks my hip bones too! It's crazy the places she can reach, luckily my ribs have been mostly left out


----------



## eulmh82

I feel my baby in my far right side and I know he's head down. It can be so far right sometimes I think "how bug can my uterus be!" :)


----------



## MommyLoo

Im so pleased you wrote this because i was thinking exactly the same thing. 

At 28 weeks she was transverse but was head down @ 34 week app. For the last week she has been kicking with some force to left side - between left hip and ribs. She sometimes pushes her feet off my hip which is an extremly weird sensation as this pushes her bum up into my stomach. 

I was hoping she hadnt gone back to transverse but looking into it i think her head is down and her back is up my right side with bum right under stomach (which is causing painful heartburn) and i think her legs and feet are all in my left side. 
x


----------



## Elisheva009

Mine has been head down since before 30 weeks and I am now just over 34 weeks.

I also feel kicks on the side. I know that sometimes, if not all the time, the baby has it's back down one side so kicks are felt in the opposite side. Sometimes I can feel that the bump is hard down the side where the back is and soft the other side.

The doctors haven't been worried about the positioning so far. As long as you're feeling movement I think it is fine.


----------



## Ems77

Elisheva009 said:


> Sometimes I can feel that the bump is hard down the side where the back is and soft the other side.

Me too!:happydance:


----------



## libbylou

My little girl is head down with her back and bum jammed up against the right side of my uterus (bum right under the ribs which is SUPER comfortable) and her legs folded towards her head on the left side of my uterus - so all her kicks on my left side...but she's definitely head down!


----------



## OriginalDoll

I feel the same thing :) it tickles me though lol saw MW today and LO is still head down :)


----------

